# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  تحذير بخصوص بروسيسور Mstar

## gsm_bouali

**  *ظهر فى الاسواق بعض الاجهزة   بريسسور   Mstar   و هذه الاجهزة  ليست مدعومه دعم كامل على 
الميراكل و الفولكانو بوكس   و الجهاز بيقطع خالص و بيفصل باور عند عمل فورمات او ريست   طيب كيف اقدر افرق بين الاجهزة هذه  و بين الاجهزة الماستر العاديه اللى انا شغال بيها   طبعا لازم نعمل ريد الاول قبل عمل اى شىء  و لو لاقينا ان الجهاز و بالاخص اى سى الفلاش موجود بالاسم هذا     Flash Model: GIGA_GD25LQ128   يبقى نعرف ان الجهاز غير مدعوم على* *الميراكل و الفولكانو بوكس   و انه ممكن الجهاز يفصل خالص    شوف بوت الجهاز   .     Initialize boot7
   Boot Done.
   Flash  type: NOR
   Flash    ID: 00C86018
   Flash Model: GIGA_GD25LQ128
   Flash  Size: 0x1000000(16.0M    كما واضح ان الفلاش هنا    Flash Model: GIGA_GD25LQ128   و هو غير مدعوم* *على الميراكل و الفولكانو بوكس*  دعم كامل حتى الان  و انى لو جربت ممكن الجهاز يقطع خالص ولازم اعرف العميل قبل عمل اى خطوه فى الجهاز   و فى اكتر من مشكله مع الاعضاء  و لم يتم حلها و ارجو الحذر من الجميع  * * * *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## noony454

*كلام سليم مليون فى المية 
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## جمال الركابي

الف شكر على التحذير

----------

